# Tripping



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Last night while running, it sounded liek Sylvie was tripping while on her wheel. She was out before I went to bed & I checked on her this morning, both times her legs seemed fine. Of course I couldn't see what was happening when she was running as any time I moved she would freeze. I almost wondering if she was tripping over her poo?

The reason I think she was tripping was she'd run with a very strong & consistent gait but every once in a bit there was an odd step in there.

Has anyone had any experience with their hedgie tripping while running? Should I be concerned? (Myself, I'm an uber clumsy person, so maybe she's just adopting my clumsiness  )


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

Did you check the wheel. Maybe it is the wheel rubbing on something and not the hedgie.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

what kind of wheel do you have? Could it be the wheel causing the problem - catching her toes or something. If it's a bucket wheel I've heard that they warp in places so maybe it dips and causes an uneven step. 

Also maybe she was just slowing down to look out of the wheel for a second. 

The only time my hedgehog has ever tripped while running is on the floor, we have hardwood and sometimes he finds it slippery. Usually we put liners down for him to run on but if he's in the hall it's too big to cover with liners.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a CWS

I'll check it when I get home to see if it might be bumping against the bottom. Last night when I put her in her crate the wheel was not touching anything, and while I didn't check this morning nothing drew my attention (I cleaned the wheel & changed her paper towel so would have noticed if it was obvious). 

I actually made a point last night to pull the wheel far from the sides of the cage so there'd be no banging(Sylvie is in my room last night & tonight as I have a house guest sleeping in the living room & didn't want them bothering eachother).

The sound wasn't so much a slowing down. It's hard to describe in typing, but it was a single step that was out of rhythm occuring every couple moments - which made me think she was tripping on poop as it was a repetative out of sync step, if that makes sense. :? 

Maybe she was just trying out a new run, lol.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Millie did this when she peed in the CWS, seems the non stick surface was made even more slippery when wet


----------

